# Construccion de un Oscilador de barrido



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2008)

Saludos amigos..! Esta vez me encuentro creando un nuevo post debido a la necesidad de armar un oscilador de barrido y en Mrs. Google no consigo nada..! Dicho oscilador estará destinado a probar el funcionamiento de filtros de FI a critales y de otros tipos con la ayuda de un osciloscopio..!

Saludos/ 73's


----------



## crimson (Oct 24, 2008)

Hola nuevamente Anthony, hace algún tiempo estuve experimentando algo, básicamente sacado del Radio Amateur Handbook pero adaptado a nuestra realidad latinoamericana. Se trata de un oscilador de onda triangular de 10 a 12 cps aproximadamente, cuya señal variable va por un lado al barrido horizontal del osciloscopio y por otro lado al varicap del oscilador. En el Handbook ponen un oscilador para cada cosa, es decir, si tenés que medir un filtro de 8MHz el oscilador corre entre 7,5 y 8,5 MHz, más o menos. Tiene un control de frecuencia central y uno de desplazamiento o ancho de barrido (width). El oscilador va al filtro y la salida del filtro a un amplificador logarítmico hecho con un simple diodo. Hice unas pequeñas pruebas muy por encima y andaba aceptablemente, después, por supuesto, lo quise armar prolijamente y nunca lo terminé. Tengo los datos perdidos en mi casa (ahora estoy en el laboral). Los busco y te los mando. 73s C


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mmm me habian dicho que era mejor una frecuencia de 30 Hz que una de 12 Hz..! ¿Que tiene de cierto?

PD: Psss vnga toda la información que tengas posteala y vemos que resulta


----------



## crimson (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola Anthony, esto es lo que experimenté hace algún tiempo, está sacado del Handbook, nomás para ver si anda, y es bastante aceptable, por supuesto, habría que trabajar un poco para mejorarlo, poniéndole un amplificador a la entrada para darle más rango de medición, etc. Pero así simple anda bien. 73s C


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 27, 2008)

Estuve revisando el Hambook 2006 y no encontre nada al respecto de los osciladores de barrido..! Podrias darme detalles constructivos de la bobina?


----------



## crimson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola Anthony, la bobina y el capacitor se hacen de acuerdo a la frecuencia a la que vas a trabajar, el Handbook donde la saqué era de 1999 (época de dólar barato en Argentina, me compré ése y el Antenna Handbook, dos años después explotó todo). En el artículo original usaban un oscilador para cada frecuencia que necesitabas. El varicap que utilizaba era un BB809. El oscilador es un Hartley, recontra sencillo y arranca siempre, óriginalmente lo había hecho oscilar en 8MHz para probar un filtro de cristal. De todas maneras hay que mejorarlo, el circuito de arriba lo hice de forma muy precaria nomás para ver si andaba. El resultado es promisorio, dá para experimentar un poco más. Voy a buscar más datos para lo de la bobina. 73's C


----------



## crimson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola Anthony, en el sitio del Radioclub Almirante Brown  www.lu3dy.org.ar  en "El rincón de LW3DYL" tenés el artículo "Casi todo sobre bobinas de Radiofrecuencia". Hay una tabla para armar bobinas con un simple cablecito de teléfonía. La derivación para el emisor en el oscilador Hartley se hace a un 30% de masa. 73s C


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 28, 2008)

Eso era lo que queria saber: la derivación..! Con respecto al circuito: usaste potenciometros logaritmicos?


----------



## crimson (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola Anthony, la verdad, no me acuerdo. Voy a ver si encuentro el cadáver de la plaqueta por su quedaron los potenciómetros. Este prototipo lo había armado en el aire para jugar un rato, pero la fiaca (pereza) puede más, cuando lo quise hacer prolijo quedó todo tirado. Actualmente muevo la sintonía del oscilador de RF con la mano... 73's  C


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Te entiendo..! A veces me pasa    ! Una cosa, mientras mas alto sea el pico de la señal triangular mayor sera el rango de frecuencias que pueda "barrer"?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Buenas anthony123, precisamente este fue uno de los comentarios que los duendes se llevaron.
Se sugería que utilizaras una fuente dual de 12V 0 -12V para hacer el generador de onda triangular.
Ademas utilizaras tecnología fet, tipo tl82 tl72 o similar.

El oscilador lo conectas entre -12V y masa (12v). Gracias a esta tontería el diodo varicap  tiene una excursión de 24V, aunque puedes llegar a los 33V que es la tension normalizada.

El circuito que han mostrado esta pensado para la banda  FM fíjate el condensador de solo 4p7.

El choque no tiene mucha importancia si quieres puedes substituirlo por una resistencia de 100k, ya que lo que cuenta es la tensión no la intensidad que es casi nula.

Como siempre es recomendable a la salida del oscilador añadirle una etapa amplificadora, de poca ganancia, de 2 o algo mas, poca porque si no saturara, piensa que en principio tienes una salida de 1 a 2V de salida.

Finalmente si tienes suerte y tienes algún ratón inalambrico estropeado, llevan un receptor con salida de potencia de señal logaritmico. Ademas podrias aprovechar el oscilador.Es algo como  mc3XXX

Finalmente uno de los problemas sera localizar un varicap para baja frecuencia, los de los sintonizadores de TV solo varian unas decenas de picofaradios


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Que te parece el el MVAM115 que va desde 35 a 500 pf?

Lo del oscilador no sería desde 12V hasta -12? (24 volt de rango)


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 5, 2008)

Y para el caso del amplificador logaritmico no puedo usar este:
http://www.huarpe.com/electronica2/capitulo/capitulo06/html/log1.html


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 14, 2008)

Aqui les envio la imagen de como va la cosa..! Ya esta armado el generador de onda triangular (trate de capturarlo pero la frecu era muy baja y por eso solo se ve un flanco del triangulo..! ) 

El VFO fue un desastre, el transistor se calentaba mucho y la onda no era para senoidal..! Por eso use un VFO que tenia armado y le adose 2 trt NPN como varicaps.:!

Tambien capture un video pero lo subo mas tarde..!

SaludoooooOs!


----------



## crimson (Dic 15, 2008)

Hola Anthony, veo que vas avanzando, te felicito. Lo del amplificador logarítmico es todo un tema, estuve averiguando por uno (el de la figura) y sale unos 30 dólares USA, que es un montón de plata para estas pampas, estuve averiguando y pienso usar un MC3362 (si lo consigo) que es la FI de un receptor de FM de comunicaciones, que tiene una salida para S meter, la cual es logarítmica, con lo cual solucionaría el problema, mandando esa salida a la entrada vertical del osciloscopio. Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 15, 2008)

Pero yo he visto muchos en internet.. Con un solo OPAM..! No son viables?


----------



## crimson (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola Anthony, el tema es que los amplificador logarítmicos que se ven con un operacional funcionan bien con corriente continua, el tema es que vos tenés que hacer mover el vertical del osciloscopio con una señal de FI, de varios MHz. El integrado era el MC3356, tiene una salida que es logarítmica entre 0 y 60dB, lo que es suficiente para un equipo amateur. Te dejo un link para seguir investigando. Saludos C
http://www.qsl.net/lw2etu/tpmedi.pdf


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 16, 2008)

Bueno yo estuve investigando, y no consigo el IC que propones    ops: ! Te comento que puse a funciona el equipo..! Como primer experimento coloque un filtro pasabanda (LC)..! En la pantalla del osciloscopio solo se formaban extrañas figuras rectangulares con flancos parecidos al de la triangular..! Creo que es por el diodo varicap que estoy usando..! Un 1N4007! Estoy por probar con un diodo led rojo (segun he ledido que son buenos trabajando como varicap's)


----------



## crimson (Dic 16, 2008)

Acá te dejo un link sobre varicaps a LED, yo estoy utilizando zeners, de 39 V en mi caso. Andan bien hasta 45 o 50 MHz.
http://www.hanssummers.com/radio/varicap/index.htm
Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 16, 2008)

Si.. precisamente esa era la pagina que comentaba..! Voy a probar con otros VFO's a ver cual me da la mejor imagen..!


----------



## crimson (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola Anthony, fijate este amplificador logarítmico,parece que cubre unos 70dB y llega hasta más de 20MHz, es sencillo como para hacer la prueba. Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 17, 2008)

Lo haz probado? Si me da tiempo hoy en la noche lo armo..! Tambien si la alergia que tengo se me va..(Me puse a pintar mi habitacion) .:! 

Con respecto al T082, no sabés como modificar la frecu? intente cambiando del cap de 220 nF por uno de 10 nF y se noto un poco mas rapida la onda.:! Pero qiero que sea más rapido (como a unos 25 Hz)


----------



## crimson (Dic 18, 2008)

Hola Anthony, la verdad, en esta época apenas puedo hacer algo, entro a laburar a las 08.00 y estoy saliendo a las 21.00 o 22.00Hs, pero lo simulé en el Workbench y andaba bien, pero lógicamente hay que ver cómo funciona en la realidad. Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 18, 2008)

Yo ahorita estoy parado por la falta de fuente..! La que tenia empezó a presentar fallas y no encuentro ya que hacer para ponerla a trabajar nuevamente..!

Con respecto al VFO, hay un tema que me viene rondando en la cabeza desde hace mucho tiempo: ¿PORQUE EL VFO NO tiene adaptador de impendancias? Nisiqiera un pad resistivo..!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 28, 2008)

Aqui vngo con algunas imagenes del proyecto:






En la parte superior esta el TL082 y en la inferior el amplificador logaritmico (mas un doble LC acoplado puesto a 4 Mhz). Estoy usando unos diodos led's como varicaps: me dan una variacion como de 90 a 100Khz.






Esta es la imagen que obtengo en el osciloscopio, nada parecido a lo que esperaba. (y eso que el eje Y esta al maximo de sensibilidad)

PD: Creo que el problema viene por la impendancia de salida del VCO y la de entrada del filtro bajo prueba. Seria bueno poner todas a 50 ohm pero eso implicaria usar un transformadorr (Y no tngo las ferrites necesarias para ahcerlo)


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 14, 2009)

Antony123 podrias sibir el circuito de como armaste tu varicap con los dos transistores NPN? y con ese metodo que capacitancias has logrado?

De antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 15, 2009)

LA verdad que no me sente a medir la variacion de capacitancia..! Nisiqiera en funcion de la frecuencia.! Lo coloque como una prueba.!


----------

